# how about that half-time show?



## lance.bailey (Apr 1, 2019)

only a few months to superbowl - My favourite show would be a tie between Prince's show and McCartney's show. Although Gaga throwing a better forword pass than either the Patriots or the Falcons first half showing.


----------



## Garlan Garner (May 24, 2016)

lance.bailey said:


> only a few months to superbowl - My favourite show would be a tie between Prince's show and McCartney's show. Although Gaga throwing a better forword pass than either the Patriots or the Falcons first half showing.


Is this a Tesla forum?


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

Give him credit, he posted in off topic. But maybe this should be the first thread in "way the hell off topic"?


----------



## lance.bailey (Apr 1, 2019)

sorry, it should have been in the coffee-talk/watercooler thread but I missed. I was just trying to open up a casual friendly conversation to offset the whining and kvetching i've been hearing on the forum of people mad at tesla for support or mad at tesla for vapour ware or mad at CR or or mad at supercharger policies or just plain mad.

truly sorry. not apologizing, just sorry I did it. 

see ya.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

No, these posts are more than welcome.

I don’t remember who’s halftime show it was, maybe Lady Gaga’s?, but what they did with the drones is very cool.


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

lance.bailey said:


> sorry, it should have been in the coffee-talk/watercooler thread but I missed. I was just trying to open up a casual friendly conversation to offset the whining and kvetching i've been hearing on the forum of people mad at tesla for support or mad at tesla for vapour ware or mad at CR or or mad at supercharger policies or just plain mad.
> 
> truly sorry. not apologizing, just sorry I did it.
> 
> see ya.


Hey, as for me, I thoroughly enjoy your sense of humor. If I offended, chalk it up to online miscommunication, Mea culpa, Mea culpa...


----------



## lance.bailey (Apr 1, 2019)

Dear Sir Paul. Please come back. All is forgiven.

hey @TrevP - i see you've updated the forum software. how well does the ignore function work? asking for a friend.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

We got a nice meme this year 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1358597800368345089


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

iChris93 said:


> We got a nice meme this year
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1358597800368345089


Here's another good one 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1358772956244148226


----------



## serpico007 (Mar 1, 2020)

That meme is every Tesla owner looking for v11 at the moment.


----------



## Madmolecule (Oct 8, 2018)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1403345340883943427


----------



## Klaus-rf (Mar 6, 2019)

While that's tragic (that a 22yo inexperienced driver "lost control" "at a high rate of speed" on a public road) that's NOT news. Happens every day. However, with a TESLA involved, the public must be informed. For the greater good.

Curious no mention yet of Auto Pilot.

This is another example why EVERY young driver needs to attend at least one high-performance driving school.


----------



## lance.bailey (Apr 1, 2019)

how is this related to a Superbowl half-time show thread?


----------



## Madmolecule (Oct 8, 2018)

lance.bailey said:


> how is this related to a Superbowl half-time show thread?


I thought it was the off-topic thread. The only reason I posted it was not because of auto pilot, but I believe that's a Tesla is a rocket ship in sheep's clothing. More 22-year-olds would wreck Ferraris if they had access to them. Luckily I had a VW microbus at 22 and a pinto. So my chance of getting airborne was not quite as good.
I would also like to point out that the car is certainly build as the safest and one that would drive itself and protect you from harm. They certainly have not marketed the dangers of this much power for the stupid, wasted or inexperienced. Of course I'm unclear on what full self driving means, But I just have an all wheel drive and for two years I have been jealous of track mode. It was not announce when I purchased mine so I did not go for the performance edition. I still wish I had it, but I have no idea what it does other than track stuff. At first I thought it would allow you to do donuts without hitting light poles, but Tesla really hasn't defined the feature.


----------

